

Ask HN: How does Microsoft calculate commercial intent? - ankeshk
http://adlab.microsoft.com/Online-Commercial-Intention/Default.aspx

======
javery
Did you read the study linked from that page?

[http://adlab.microsoft.com/Online-Commercial-
Intention/Algor...](http://adlab.microsoft.com/Online-Commercial-
Intention/AlgorithmicCommericalIntentDetection-Analysis.doc)

~~~
javery
-excerpt from the study

Human evaluators labeled non-monetized query terms from the first week of Dec
’06. The queries represented the top 70% of queries (by frequency… 1000
sampled per 10% frequency bin). Some of the bot-like queries and most non-
English language queries were removed to arrive at 6,258 queries. These were
labeled as commercial, non-commercial, unsure, or foreign language queries. Of
the 6,258 queries, 5,017 were labeled as ‘commercial’ or ‘non-commercial’ by
the majority of the evaluators. This analysis looks at these 5K queries.

------
ankeshk
Would love to know what goes behind the scenes in calculating online
commercial intent...

